# Upgrade from Eureka Mignon to Niche?



## nekromantik (Nov 13, 2011)

Hi all

Is it worth upgrade from the Eureka to Niche if you only make espresso?

Or better to get used mazzer mini?

Sent from my GM1920 using Tapatalk


----------



## 9719 (Mar 29, 2015)

Yes...having had both a big fat YES from me


----------



## Andori (Sep 10, 2019)

I can't actually speak from experience, but I chose to go straight to a Niche as a first grinder. The single dosing aspect is what appealed to me. with the ability to change beans on demand.

I initially plan to only do espresso, but it does give me the option for french press at a later date.


----------



## PPapa (Oct 24, 2015)

Having never owned Mignon, hard to say - however, I'd consider it more of an upgrade in terms of workflow rather than results in cup.

If you are happy with the workflow of Mignon, I'd say save up for something that delivers better results in the cup.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Having used both, definitely a big upgrade. If anyone says different then they have not used both grinders. Although there is a very small group on here that don't like the Niche for whatever reasons.


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

If your weighing in definitely the Niche. If your one of the school that uses a hopper plus timed grinds and accepts variations in dose weight things are less clear. I'd favour the Mini over the Mignon but haven't used one so mostly based on photo's of what comes out but maybe they have improved on recent models. Fine adjustment is not very good on the mini due to play in the burr carrier so if I went in that direction I would be looking at makers that give adjustment via a worm and wheel.

Niche in the cup. I tend to be a bit dismissive of comments on that as when ever I change anything even a machine I find I need to alter workflow. I've tried a couple of types of bean in Niche and no problems. Not tried a fruity one yet but will be shortly. Might be Madheling but that one is tricky so probably something simpler.

John

-


----------



## Jacko112 (Oct 29, 2015)

Having owned all, yes is the simple answer.

Yes weighing is more applicable to the Niche but minimal retention, it's a lot quieter than the Mignon & Mazzer which wins brownie points with SWMBO. It's easy to switch between grind levels should you choose to try brewed in the future. without losing settings.

I tend to stick to lighter roasts which the Niche copes well with and due to burr size you should see the difference in the cup.


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

The main thing I notice in the cup so far is stronger. Actual taste in my view comes down to quantity, ratio and time but with the beans I have put through so far 30secs is fine for me and 20secs for my wife down to a characteristic of the bean I use most often. it makes it taste sugary.

I usually find any different bean needs a grinder setting change. Also small changes when I am using them.

Weighing in on Niche or the Mini produces fluffy grinds. Bean type so far doesn't seem to matter. That down to hopper arrangement packing the exit from the grind chamber also internally plus antistatic thingies etc. I have no idea how well clump crushers work but have my doubts. I prefer fluffy to clumpy.

Not tried larger flat yet but have a 75mm 1400rpm to adapt for weighing in. MXD currently with a doser.

John

-


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Strength is a function of the amount of coffee used to the amount of coffee it makes.

Its an interesting question re cup quality .say 3 years ago if someone had said would you get a mazzer mini or a mazzer kony (same burr set as a niche ) then overwhelming the advice would have been get a kony.

Take from that what you will. Threads on is the niche better than X always provoke some ire ...

If you want to single dose then the niche is a great option, other grinders will single dose also, with a little bit more faff and perhaps some more retention. If you don't want to single dose , go elsewhere.

The adjustment mech of the niche on its own would make your life simpler than the mignon .

I drink for want of a better phrase "lightish" roasted coffee with a niche and enjoy my coffee, I am sure i could enjoy it more if I had the space and a few extra 100's to spend , but I haven't so there 

From a specs point of view a mini with standard burrs seems a sideways step to me. But I may be wrong , sure others will disagree . 50mm to 58mm? Some imrpovemtne but you my be searching for more sooner rather than later?

For clarity i own a niche , used a mignon not owned a mini.


----------



## catpuccino (Jan 5, 2019)

Upgraded from Mignon mk2 to a Niche. Agree with what's been said here, especially re workflow. I'd make the same upgrade again in a heartbeat.


----------



## Inspector (Feb 23, 2017)

Hi

As far as i remember you bought that mignon from me some time ago, after that grinder i have used f64e, mazzer major electronic. To me, i wouldn't swap the ease of niche to any of these two. Workflow fits mine perfectly as i go between caf and decaf constantly plus 1kg of beans lasts me more than a month so i keep beans in separate bean cellars or airtight container.

Taste wise, i like medium to dark roasts more than lighter roasts so for me taste is spot on.


----------



## kennyboy993 (Jan 23, 2017)

I've had mignon and now have Niche.

In the cup it's a big difference, the lighter roast you go the more so - Niche is in different class

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lake_m (Feb 4, 2017)

It's conic v's flat so differences there obviously. But on balance, it's going to be better in the cup. By a country mile. IMHO


----------



## KTD (Dec 28, 2017)

The niche is a good grinder and suits most people's needs at home, I don't like wasting coffee purging and I don't make enough a day for that waste to seem acceptable, also as I only have 2-3 a day I don't want a dodgy first cup. I think the question for yourself needs to be am I happy with the mignon? If so the £325ish turnaround for the niche upgrade is quite a lot. If you want specific things the niche offers or are set on an upgrade you can't go far wrong with it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nekromantik (Nov 13, 2011)

Thanks all.
I mainly use dark roasts. Would niche cope well with that?

Sent from my GM1920 using Tapatalk


----------



## kennyboy993 (Jan 23, 2017)

nekromantik said:


> Thanks all.
> I mainly use dark roasts. Would niche cope well with that?
> 
> Sent from my GM1920 using Tapatalk


Yes - really well.

My Niche is much better suited to a dark roasted decaf I use for milk drinks than a k30 I was running before.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nekromantik (Nov 13, 2011)

Hmm will see if I see any ads on the for sale area.

Not sure I can spend the £500 at the moment.


----------



## Blaven (Mar 24, 2019)

Niche arrival imminent. Do you have to feed beans through it to season it as in other grinders, or is the conical burr set not so fussy


----------



## catpuccino (Jan 5, 2019)

Blaven said:


> Niche arrival imminent. Do you have to feed beans through it to season it as in other grinders, or is the conical burr set not so fussy


 Many have reported that taste has improved over time, but I don't think there's any need to go out of your way to find beans to run through it.


----------



## -Mac (Aug 22, 2019)

Blaven said:


> Niche arrival imminent. Do you have to feed beans through it to season it as in other grinders, or is the conical burr set not so fussy


 I got mine 2 weeks ago. It started off that I had to put more in to get the desired amount out (only by a bean or two) but now it has settled down and is negligible retention.


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

I just bought some Aldi beans ran few kilo through over periods of time.


----------



## Slowpress (Jun 11, 2019)

Wasting beans to season burrs on a a Niche? I'd say no! NO!

Yes, you will see improvements in the months ahead as the burrs are "broken in", but it quietly creeps up on you. It is a pleasant & rewarding ah-ha moment, when all of a sudden you say "hey, wait a sec, this is really, really good, even better than before!" I wouldn't pass up such a sweet & unexpected gift.?


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

Aldi beans not really a waste,ha


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

If you can get a kilo or 2 from a local roaster then I can't see why not but I wouldn't personally go out hunting for some if I didn't have a source already.


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

A lot of the grinding needs to be done at espresso levels. One of the reasons people do it on flat burr grinders is clumping - not the static type. Niche doesn't clump this way on anything I have used and never has.

In my case it did have static phases. Initially none. the grinds sticking to the side of the can and then that stopped. What's left now breaks up when the can is gently shaken from side to side to level them in it. Generally light clumps like this aren't worth worrying about but a quick invert when they are put in the portafilter is going to compact and break them up more anyway.

When I used mine for the first time I wasn't that impressed. That was once what went in came out. No comment on before that. It brewed drinks with a very similar taste to my mazzer mini. More convenient to use. A gut feeling and the look of the used puck caused me to drop the dose by 1/2g - that made a world of difference so went through the usual tuning stages to find a suitable ratio. I've done that several times since as well as the burrs have run in as a check to see if it's worth changing. Sometimes it has been.

If some one does want to try running the grinder in I'd suggest using it for what ever they drink and like but do look at variations in prep and tuning and slowly run some of these through a bit at a time when it suites.

https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B07CGXZMT3/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_search_asin_title?ie=UTF8&psc=1

Never used any in Niche but they do behave like fresh roasted on flat with the hopper on. I did wonder about using some to run Niche in but decided not to waste my time as I liked what I was getting out of it. Threw them away. I had intended to use them on another grinder which I decided to sell instead. LOL Some people might even like the taste.

John

-


----------



## Buster (Nov 28, 2019)

Without wishing to hijack this thread - and as 'newbie' looking to find a good grinder for my Gaggia Classic and a grinder that will accommodate a future upgrade in espresso machine, I wondered if there is any better option than a Niche for under £500?

Drinking 3 cups a day and occasionally more with guests. So far favourite bean 'Monmouth Espresso'............but if its not too rude to say so I also liked the small bag of Lavazza beans I had recently!


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

If you want to single dose, small and kitchen friendly and under £500 new, I don't believe there is a better option than a Niche.

The other thing to consider is purging (which you don't need to do on a Niche), if you run with a hopper and have to purge 3-4g each time you make some coffee at a consumption of 2 18g shots per weekday and 3 on weekend days. So conservatively with a 3g purge thats around 50g per week. Or 200g per month. based on the price of a 250g bag of single origin that's around £6 every month or 72 per year. After 7 years...the Niche essentially pays for itself in saved coffee.

Now for sure you can do things to minimise retention on grinders, but you don't get the sheer ease of use that a Niche gives you and if you run the grinders with a hopper on, you have to purge. Your only other option is a used commercial grinder which will cost you much less than £500...if that's what you want. These are "almost" always available on the forum and often on ebay. I am sure others will suggest these to you as well.

P.S. If you don't mind purging and a full hopper, the world is your oyster....


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Baratza sette, non weight version is also an option for you and deals can be had brand new for less than £300!


----------



## Buster (Nov 28, 2019)

Many thanks. Am ordering NZ.


----------

